# Our Girl is all Grown Up..!!!.



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Our girl Matilda looks all grown up, she's as tall as Maccers now...
Just a few photos of Matilda (or as we call her Mattie) with Mac and also of Maesie..!!!.

1... Maca's & Matilda...









2... Maca's & Matilda...









3... Maca's & Matilda...









4... Maca's & Matilda...









5... Mac & Mollie...









6... Maesie...









7... Maesie...









8... Maesie...









9... Mac, Maesie & Matilda...









10... Maccer's...









11... Maccer's...









12... Matilda...









13... Mailda...









13... Matilda...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I always love your pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures of your beautiful goldens. Your pictures have captured the details of each of your dogs so wonderfully.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE your pictures!! I wish I lived in Australia cuz I'd hire you to take pictures of Lacey!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Whenever I see socOZ I know I'm always in store for a treat of your beautiful photographs. Thank you.

Pete


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Great photos! Such good looking pets you have (I also have a black cat)!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

*Many thanks everyone for your kind remarks about the photos...
I just try my best at capturing my beautiful three Retrievers, and I can only hope to photograph them as perfectly as I can to keep these images with me forever... *... :wave:



inge said:


> I always love your pictures!


*Thank you, I truly appreciate it... 
Nice comments like yours (and others) only make me try harder...*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Gorgeous pictures of your beautiful goldens. Your pictures have captured the details of each of your dogs so wonderfully.


*Thank you, I try my hardest to get it right...*



Wendy427 said:


> I LOVE your pictures!! I wish I lived in Australia cuz I'd hire you to take pictures of Lacey!


*If you did live here, I would only be too happy to take photos of them...*



FeatherRiverSam said:


> Whenever I see soxOZ I know I'm always in store for a treat of your beautiful photographs. Thank you.
> Pete


*Thanks Pete, you're way to kind..!!!.
How's your new lens and camera coming along..???
From the the photos I've seen your doing really well..*



shortcake23 said:


> Great photos! Such good looking pets you have (I also have a black cat)!


*Many thanks, and yes, every house should have a black cat...* **


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Such beautiful pictures! I wish I had your photo skills. The only pictures I can seem to get of mine are when they're laying on the couch (still), haha. 

Love the pictures and please keep them coming!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

soxOZ said:


> *Many thanks everyone for your kind remarks about the photos...
> I just try my best at capturing my beautiful three Retrievers, and I can only hope to photograph them as perfectly as I can to keep these images with me forever... *... :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wally...it's a work in progress...my hope is one day to be able to capture pictures like yours...

Pete


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Great pictures of your beautiful girls. I love the picture of Mac and Mollie.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

That first shot is one of the best ever. Great work!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful pics, thanks for sharing....


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

You have certainly captured the hearts and souls of your beautiful Goldens in those pictures .... absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Every single one is worth framing. Beautiful!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great pictures of your beautiful dogs and kitty. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos !


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

You have done of the best pictures I've seen!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. Those two look like best buddies.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photos!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

That #10 of Maccer just rips at my heart strings! All beautiful to look at! Wonderful photographs!


----------

